# FREE Videos for Amazon Prime Members!



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anyone else have an Amazon Prime Membership?? I paid for the one-year membership last fall so I could get free shipping on many on the Christmas presents we were buying.... 

Last week - I ordered an i-pad 3G from Apple over the phone because I still had some questions I wanted to ask and the local Apple store was out of the AT&T 3G models.... and got into an extended conversation with the Apple rep....

We were talking about Amazon shopping - and he told me with a Prime Membership you can get free movie and TV episode rentals. I had NO CLUE about this! 

Go to Amazon's home page. On the LH side - look for "unlimited Instant Videos" and select "Prime Instant Videos" to see the FREE ones. (You might have to be "logged in" to your Prime Membership account...) Across the top )above the movies) there is a tab "getting started" and it says "watch on your Mac or PC". 

I haven't tried this out yet...but looks like a good deal to me!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, I will look into this. I had no idea-well kept secret!


----------

